# 85 vw cabriolet project



## freakngoat (Feb 13, 2009)

i have owned this car since i was 15 and have had it brake down on me multiple times. The problem i face now has got me stumped. I can turn the motor over but it just doesnt seem to be getting any gas. I cant hear the gas pump engage when i turn the key but i have already replaced it once. Is there and easy solution? what do i need to do ?


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: 85 vw cabriolet project (freakngoat)*

You need the book "Bosch Fuel Injection & Engine Management" by Probst. (check Amazon.com). It explains in great detail the workings of the fuel injection system of the early watercooled VW's. 
If you have definitively checked and know you have spark, then check to see whether the sensor plate in the air flow meter is able to move relatively freely in the UP position. The system works by the force of air being pulled into the engine, lifting the air flow sensor metering plate allowing fuel ot flow to the fuel injectors. As long as the plate is lifted, the fuel is allowed to run out to the individual injectors. The injectors continuously inject fuel if the sensor plate is lifted. After that, it's up to the spark plugs to ignite the fuel. 
As I said, consult the book above, it's a good read!


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Is the relay functioning properly? Is the proper voltage making it to the fuel pump?


----------

